# Tie rod notch, how much to cut? MKIV content



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Getting ready to have all of the notchy stuff done to my Jetta this weekend and wondered how much of a notch is needed for the tie rods. Pics would be stupendous. Did a quick search but couldn't find any post-notch tie rod stuff. 

Two questions: 

- A shop local to me suggested just bending the tie rods, adjusting them so they are the proper length, then having an alignment done. Is it just me, or is that needlessly elaborate? 

- I just got under my car to get a look at how the frame rail would interfere with the tie rods and it seems like it's going to be minimal. Could it be a situation where I just used a BFH and push the rail back? 

Also, not sure if it's pertinent, but I am on 17's up front with 205/45 Falken 512's. 


Thanks 

- Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

I haven't had the need to notch for tie rods.


----------



## Bora*B*tch (Apr 14, 2009)

was kinda wonder the same thing for my mk4 jetta, but I have heard that its not necessary to notch the tie rod just the frame its self. only met one person who did there tie rod only difference was he got like 3/4 inch lower... than with out it


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I haven't had the need to notch for tie rods.


 
this....but 17s can sometimes need a tie rod massage.....i wouldn't necessarily notch 

take an impact hammer and have at the frame a bit....should give you what you clearance you need 


DO NOT BEND THE TIE RODS :laugh: 

on another note....ppl use the tt spindles or h2 spindles which eliminate the need for a tie rod notch


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

^This! Air Hammer just a little to clearance them. DO NOT BEND THEM!


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, the more I thought about the bent tie rod idea the more ridiculous it sounded. A buddy and I are going to go at the tie rod spots with an air hammer. 

Thanks guys


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

airhammered mine, they barely barely hit, but it did the trick. still touches, but very little. im doing the tt spindles and LCAs over the winter so that should solve it completely, as well as my positive camber when aired out lol


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

^:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 



Bora*B*tch said:


> only met one person who did there tie rod only difference was he got like 3/4 inch lower... than with out it


 thats a significant difference when you get to a point that you are cutting stuff to get lower. 
i think i dropped about a half inch when i notched for mine, but my tie rods were already bent from laying out on em. 
TT/R conversion is where its at. no tie rod clearance issues, no subframe/lca clearance issues and no positive camber which was my main reason for the switch.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

ForVWLife said:


> this....but 17s can sometimes need a tie rod massage.....i wouldn't necessarily notch
> 
> take an impact hammer and have at the frame a bit....should give you what you clearance you need


 my tie rods have left a mark on my rail from rubbing, I plan on doing this to my frame :thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

tt control arms and spindles....... i love mine you saw how low i was on monday:thumbup:


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

*UPDATE: *Frame notch completed yesterday and I'm now laying subframe on the driver's side and am 1/8" off the ground on the passenger side. The tie rod is resting on the frame rail on the DS, and is holding me up on the PS. Am going to air hammer them both so the weight of the car isn't resting on the tie rods.


----------



## Vdub407 (Jul 9, 2011)

word gotta do the air hammer thing. what tip are you guys using on the hammer?


----------



## 01Jetta20VT (Jul 4, 2007)

The bent tie rods might sound ridiculous, in reality its no different than notching. It works, you are not changing the geometry at all. Its been done in a few different scenes for quite some time. I myself have used the idea of bending them on anything that I have had to clearance for them. Everyone, for some reason, things it changes the way the car steers... it doesn't. If you can get away with just pushing the frame in with a hammer, do it. Some people, however, need more than that. I would not notch the car anymore than needed. In the end you,ve got 3 maybe 4 notches in a unibody car. :beer:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I just went R32 LCA and knuckles. Flipped the tie rod and no issues or cutting bending etc.. :thumbup:


----------



## Vdub407 (Jul 9, 2011)

hey what tip did you guys use on the air hammer for this??


----------

